# Verfügbarkeit



## Pherseus (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,

hab derzeit nur ISDN und laut dem Verfügbarkeitstests ist DSL bei mir nicht verfügbar. Nun habe ich von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass diese auch laut dem Test keine verfügbarkeit hatten, aber DSL einfach beantragt haben und dieses dann auch bekammen.

Nun würde ich gerne mal wissen, ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat, oder ist wenn der Test negativ ausfällt ausgeschlossen DSL zu bekommen. Und ist es überhaubt möglich ohne bestandem Test DSL zu beantragen?

Und wenn ich DSL beantrage, was meint ihr wie sollte ich das am besten machen? T-Online seite T-com Seite? Anrufen? oder ist das sogar vollkommen egal da sowieso immer das selbe rauskommt. 

Fragen über fragen, ich hoffe jemand kennt antworten. Ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar.

mfg Pherseus


----------



## Radhad (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Pherseus,

also da kann ich dir gut weiter helfen 

Also zuerst mal zu dem DSL Test... Der Test gibt nur an, wo schon ein DSL Port verfügbar ist , also hat erstmal noch nichts damit zu tun, ob du DSL bekommen kannst oder nicht. die Telekom hat halt noch kein Geld reingesteckt, dort einen Port zu installieren (also beim ISP). Telefonisch solltest du nachfragen, ob die Bandbreite der Kupferkabel bei dir ok ist für DSL und wie es ausschaut, wie lange du warten müsstest, um es zu bekommen. Je nachdem kannst du es telefonisch (falls es noch möglich ist) oder auf der T-Com Website (T-Com verwaltet die DSL AnschlüsseDSL Flatrates ka.). Dann heißt es abwarten.

Am besten ist, du gehst erst garnicht zur Telekom, meine persönliche Meinung.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Pherseus (22. Juli 2005)

Erstmal viele dank für deine Antwort. Habe da aber nun noch eine Frage. 



> Am besten ist, du gehst erst garnicht zur Telekom, meine persönliche Meinung.


Soll das heisen, dass ich besser zu einem anderen Provider gehen? Wenn ja welcher? Habe bis jetzt von den meinsten nur schlechtes gehört. 1und1 beispielsweise soll bei sehr hohem Traffic den Vetrag kündigen. Oder Tiscali soll bei hohem Traffic die Leitung drosseln. Das nur einige Beispiele (wohlgemerkt habe ich dies von Bekannten gesagt bekommen, kann also nur wiedergeben was mir gesagt wurde.). Mir geht es zwar in erster linien nicht um Traffic jedoch finde ich sowas schon Kundenunfreundlich und die meisten sagen halt Telekom sei immer noch das geringste Üble.


----------

